# New module limit for the Apex Jr



## Garrett N (Aug 29, 2015)

It is offical from neptune, go update everyone!

Module Increase for Apex Jr System

Module limit on an Apex Jr since its release has been 4 plus a display module. It has now been increased to 7 modules plus a display module.


----------

